# Boot Animation - Android Bikers (TRON)



## Juice

Hi All,

I installed 4.4.6 yesterday and liked the Android Bikers for the Boot Animation, does anyone have it saved off as file to be added as an attachment?

Regards and keep up the great work,


----------



## Seader

you've got it installed, so you can extract it







which rom is it? version number isn't enough.


----------



## sizzle

Juice said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I installed 4.4.6 yesterday and liked the Android Bikers for the Boot Animation, does anyone have it saved off as file to be added as an attachment?
> 
> Regards and keep up the great work,


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11389133/Nexus/LS2-bootanimation.zip


----------

